# Help, advice about my guinea pig!



## jessicaratbag (Feb 20, 2011)

I brought my guinea pig in for the winter and recently his pads on the back feet have become sore and red. I use the same bedding and newspaper to line his cage, can anyone give me advice?


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Perhaps some shredded paper to keep the floor soft. Are you giving suplements as they dont produce their own vit c and need extra help. This can cause problems. Not sure that it is related though.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Sounds like it could be bumble foot. 

I suggest taking him to the vets


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Ive read that honey is supposed to be good for bumble foot.


----------



## jessicaratbag (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi, thanx everyone for your advice. I use shredded paper for his bedding along with hay. I am going to try honey as one of you suggested. Let u know what happens.X


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if it is bumble foot you need to see a vet, honey can help soothe the pain, but it will not kill the infection


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> if it is bumble foot you need to see a vet, honey can help soothe the pain, but it will not kill the infection


Good advice from Lil Miss :thumbup:

If the pads are lookin SORE then you do need to take him to a vet ASAP, if the skin of the foot breaks down it can turn really nasty.

Guinea Lynx :: Pododermatitis


----------



## PopcornPastures (Aug 29, 2009)

I would definitly get a second opinion at the vets. My first thought was bumblefoot. That said, I have a couple of guineas who have pink look feet underneath.

Its worth investigating. Prevention is better than cure.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

If the pads are just red looking and the skin is not broken you could try using sudocrem ( I have used this many times on my guineas feet and other sore areas). Gorgeous guineas do creams for feet aswell. I have used perfect paws before with success. If the skin is broken on the pads or looking really sore then you should see a vet as they can become infected. Here is a link to gorgeous guineas.

Gorgeous Guineas


----------

